# MySQL error



## piraka2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to install MySQL on my server, but this error appears:







Help me, please.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 17, 2013)

Greetings,

 Not to come off as a "smart a$$", but did you consider the suggestion that the error emitted? E.g.:

```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
To perform this as a "one off", try (assuming you're in the mysql-server/mysql-client directory):

```
make clean
make -DMAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
You could also _temporarily_ add

```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
to your make.conf(5), or src.conf(5). But at the CLI, should be your first choice.

HTH

--chris


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2013)

There was a problem with the multiple jobs code in the ports tree yesterday, which has been fixed.  So update the ports tree first, do a `make clean`, and try building it again.


----------

